

Show HN: Phish your own organization (with our app) - mh_

Spear Phishing attacks have claimed the scalps of some massive corporations lately. We built a super easy to use app that will allow you to run targeted phishing attacks against your own domain (from within your browser)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;phish5.com<p>You can use templates, track views, clicks and submitted credentials (and can repeat tests over time to see if users are learning).<p>If you mail HN@phish5.com, we will reply with a coupon code so you can try phish5 for phree!
======
marcomassaro
Cool site and idea.

Who are your competitors? And if you want to be serious you need a new design.

What's an email I can reach you at to discuss?

~~~
mh_
Thanks. There are a manual ways to do it (through booting off a live-cd) and
there are some companies selling it as a service, but we are aiming for quick,
painless but useful..

Would love to hear your thoughts (humans@phish5.com)

